# mr.bear's saltwater



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

heres my setup-
est:nov.2005
its a 29 gallon glass/black seal tank,open iron stand,h.o.t magnum canister,coralife lights,maxi jet powerhead,fiji live rock,bare bottom

living inside;2Black Saddle Back Clownfish/1Royal Gramma Basslet/1Sailfin Algae Blenny/1Orangetail Blue Damselfish/3Hermit Crab/1Blood Red Fire Shrimp/1Scarlet Skunk Cleaner Shrimp/3Margarita Snail/3Bumble Bee Snail/1Red Foot Moon Snail/2Feather Duster

well this is my 4th saltwater tank ive done being in the hobby.first try was good and fun.second just grew out if it.thrid was a bad crash.i hope this one works just nice for me.haha damn things gonna make me broke.but hot damnit its very therapeutic

hope you enjoy...

thanks for viewing yall


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

I love your tank! If anyone will take my 3 reds I am going to convert back to salt water, I miss it. How long has this been set up?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks awesome mr. bear! i love that new tank super clean look. when no coraline is anywhere on the glass at all. then i also think it looks cool when a tank is super covered in coraline, the inbetween looks skanky if you ask me (yes my tank is skanky then).


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Beautiful setup!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice! Might want to get some nori for that algae blennie to munch on.
Try some mysis as well.
Good luck and if you keep the fish load down it should be a better exp for ya.
Too many fish and heavy feedings are most peoples downfalls.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet looking tank, coming along great


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lookin good luis. i can see some of the rock pieces you got from me


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

the darkside that muggs ahaha..thanks everyone


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how many watts do you run on your lights?


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

its two 65watts,pc,half day half atinic but ones out rignt now...


----------

